

Painless, effective peer reviews - jliszka
http://jliszka.github.io/2013/11/07/effective-peer-reviews.html

======
state_machine
As one of OP's direct reports, I can attest to this system working really well
and, at least for me, being a much faster and more comfortable experience than
doing a written peer review.

------
poseidon
Why can't employees give feedback directly to each other instead of having to
go through the manager? Direct feedback might save quite some time. Thoughts?

~~~
jliszka
That would be ideal, but a lot of people are uncomfortable doing that, and you
would not get critical feedback as often or as reliably.

